# 244.8 vs 244.9



## heathergirl (Jun 28, 2011)

Can somebody please help me explain the difference between 244.8 and 244.9 to my doctors?

Thanks,

Heather D Sander, NRCMA, CPC
Office Manager


----------



## FTessaBartels (Jun 30, 2011)

*I'll try*

244.*8* - Other *Specified Acquired *Hyporthyroidism

244.*9 *- *Un*specified hypothyroidism

So in 244.*8* you have a specified acquired form of hypothyroidism that doesn't already have a unique diagnosis code (244.0 thru 244.3).  While in 244.*9 *the physician simply states  "hypothyroidism" without any specification. 


Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

